
The U.S. Postal Service Is Issuing First Moon Landing Forever Stamps - sohkamyung
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/the-us-postal-service-is-issuing-first-moon-landing-forever-stamps
======
meleini
The stamp is pretty awesome. Now all USPS employees are using liteblue portal
to get all the benefits. Login to it from
[https://liteblue.onl/](https://liteblue.onl/)

------
cannonedhamster
But the real question is will they include the sound stage the moon landing
took place in /s. I am actually a bit sad that stamps are not as big a deal as
they used to be. I always enjoyed getting weird stamps as a kid on letters. It
seems like a loss for society that these little bits of art aren't as popular.

